
The Linux commands you should Never use - rayascott
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/the-linux-commands-you-should-never-use-1712.html
======
eesmith
I complained about this in another recent thread, about 15 hours ago, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15953505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15953505)
.

In short, several of these commands are safe to use. "rm -rf", for example,
was defanged over 10 years ago for most Linux environments.

